# Introducing Hunter "WSS"



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Ten week old "Hunter", Welsh Springer Spaniel.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my, how adorable is this sweet, cute pup. Great photos.


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

What a cutie pie - it looks like he's trying to take off!


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comment's.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is so cute. Love the pictures. My avatar dog was named Hunter. I lost him at age 4 to the Proheart6 injection...back in 2003. So I have a soft spot in my heart for any d named Hunter.


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Spaniel "Drive"


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

*Introducing Hunter &quot;WSS&quot;*

He's so cute! And what focus on that little face!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Ooooooh that face! Hunter is just too cute. You're killing me with these pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Hunter is so adorable.
Fantastic action shots!

My favorites are the first and last pictures, the look on his face is priceless!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I love Welshies!!! He is absolutely adorable - gorgeous freckles! Can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

A little down time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's just so cute, I love his freckles too. 
He's going to be a very handsome boy when he becomes an adult.


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Branching out...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my goodness! What a face that one has!


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comments,


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

One more...


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Hunter is adorable and what a face. Can't wait for more photos.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

good looking pup and likes snow. Very nice color markings


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks again for all the comments,


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

One from today...


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow what awesome pictures! What camera and lens did you use to take them?

And the puppy looks perfect


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Melfice said:


> What camera and lens did you use to take them?


Thanks for commenting...it's an entry level Nikon.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What a beautiful dog!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your entry level Nikon really takes fantastic pictures. 
Hunter is so adorable, I'm enjoying the pictures.


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Your entry level Nikon really takes fantastic pictures.


...yes it's an D3200,Nikon has replaced it with the D3300.


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Hunter @ 12 weeks...


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

...a little action...


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

...can't hold back this pup...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

Congratulations! Your Hunter is just adorable and SO PHOTOGENIC!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Hunter is SO cute!!! Those ears!!!


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comments,


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

Hunter @ 14 Weeks,


----------



## Au'N.Retriever (Nov 13, 2013)

A wink and a nod...


----------

